# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  Coolio's Python Group

## CoolioTiffany

Here are pics of all the species of pythons I currently own. The GTP is not mine, but is in my house temporarily  :Very Happy: .

GTP male


Bredli female


Pastel Ball female


Retic male


Blood female (being pissy and camera ran out of battery right after this photo!)


Tried to get some good photos in  :Very Happy: . Pythons are just mah main thang. Hope you like!

----------

_cmack91_ (10-25-2011),Foschi Exotic Serpents (10-26-2011),_HypoPita_ (10-25-2011),Jessica Loesch (10-25-2011),Lopezxx2 (10-25-2011),PitOnTheProwl (10-26-2011)

----------


## Lopezxx2

Id keep the green tree for sure haha. Losers weepers

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (10-25-2011)

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> Id keep the green tree for sure haha. Losers weepers


LMAO, not gonna say I haven't asked to keep it  :Very Happy: . Quite a cool snake for sure. I mean, hey.. It's already at my place any way  :ROFL: .

----------


## babyknees

Your snakes are awesome!  :Smile:

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (10-26-2011)

----------


## aldebono

All those guys look so calm! I really want a handle able GTP!

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (10-26-2011)

----------


## Skittles1101

Just awesome Tiffany  :Bowdown:

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (10-26-2011)

----------


## tcutting

> Id keep the green tree for sure haha. Losers weepers


that and nice Bredli!!

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (10-26-2011)

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Nice looking snakes kiddo!  I think that GTP would be staying with me permanently though.  :Wink:

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (10-26-2011)

----------


## Inknsteel

Man, I wish my parents were as cool as yours to let me have a collection like yours when I was a teen. VERY nice lookin snakes Tiff....

----------


## cmack91

thats a nice collection :Good Job: , and like everyone else, i would keep the gtp

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (10-26-2011)

----------


## gman8585

Nice snakes I like the carpet the best

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (10-26-2011)

----------


## CoolioTiffany

Thanks everyone  :Very Happy: !

You all seem so determined to keep the GTP if you had it LOL  :sploosh: . Glad you all enjoyed the photos!!

----------


## Thom Noble

loved your retic i wish i had the guts to own a biggie like that :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (10-30-2011)

----------


## Leonsb

Retic and GTP FTW !

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (10-30-2011)

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

I love em all Tiff! But the non cooperative blood is my favorite  :Smile:   She's purty!

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (10-30-2011)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Love the coloring on your blood :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (10-30-2011)

----------


## aboutsnakes

> Here are pics of all the species of pythons I currently own. The GTP is not mine, but is in my house temporarily .
> 
> GTP male
> 
> 
> Bredli female
> 
> 
> Pastel Ball female
> ...


Very nice collection! loved that blood red python

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (10-30-2011)

----------

